# How many to a grow out cage?



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

I have all 30" x 36" cages. My doe has 7 kits per litter. It seems like the cages just get funky too quickly with 7 in this cage size (after moving them out of mamas cage). They are happy because it's cold right now, so they huddle. But it seems like the fur sticks to the wire floor, and i dunno, do i have too many in too small of a space? I could divide them, or i could make a larger pen at the end of the 'barn'.

Also, I move them out of mama's cage as soon as they are hopping around the cage and eating and drinking. Is this ok? It just seems like at that point mama needs some of her own space again, lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

I typically put 5-6 per 30x36 cage. So, I don't think 7 is too bad. You actually don't want to give them a really large cage, because they'll run around a lot and not gain weight as quickly. But, you're right, the more rabbits to a cage, the quicker they mess things up, so lots more cleaning is required. 

How old are the kits? Lots of people wean (remove them from mama's cage) at different ages. I prefer 6 weeks of age. Others wait until 8 weeks, some go as early as 4 weeks. I wouldn't do it early than 4 weeks of age. 

I, personally, have always weaned at 6 weeks of age. Many people think that the does do not nurse once the babies hit 3-4 weeks of age, but this is NOT true. It all depends on the doe, but most will continue to let them sneak a "milk snack" well into the 6th week and beyond. I once had a doe with a single kit. I intended to raise the kit to butcher size and not only process it but the mother as well (she was a bad mom). So, I never weaned it and left it in with the mother. At almost 12 weeks of age(we were late with processing) she was STILL letting it nurse. 

I once experimented by recording the weight of 3 does' litters over the course of about 5 months. I then weaned one litter from each doe at 5 weeks instead of six and recorded the weights. EVERY single kit from all the mothers was slower growing rate of gain and overall size at weaning and at 9 weeks (when I butcher). While this isn't enough of a "scientific experiment" to make a statement about, but my general conscenses was that the earlier kits are weaned, the more it affects their growth. This is probably due to a combination of 2 things: 1)The stress of leaving mom 2) Getting milk + feed makes babies grow faster than those just grown on feed


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh that's great information thank you 
Yah, i would say it has been at about 6 weeks i think (they still stay in the nest for the most part but then again, maybe they jump back in when they hear me unzipping the door to come in lol). That's good to know. I suppose I will just need to clean more frequently. I just ordered deflectors which should help, because the 2x4s on the edge catch stuff and seem to make it more difficult to keep it clean.
thank you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

On my outdoor hutches, I too, have the problem of poop piling up on the 2x4s on the floor edge. When this gets to be a problem, especially in the corners, I put a handful of pine shavings on top of the wire over the 2x4s. This way, when they pee or poop there, I can use a dust pan and small brush to sweep it all away. Then just replace the bedding. It's a good idea to wash it out weekly in the summer time, and probably bleach once a month.


----------



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

I have my cages resting on nails, so when I clean the cages I hit em with a torch and then the brush the same as I do the wire cage. Some urine does get on the 2x4's, but just a few splashes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

ODINSWORN said:


> I have my cages resting on nails, so when I clean the cages I hit em with a torch and then the brush the same as I do the wire cage. Some urine does get on the 2x4's, but just a few splashes.


Do you have a pic of that you could share?


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

most aren't going to like my answer to your question but we ran roughly 12 to a cage for grow out for many years growing commercially. Your numbers are not outa line in the least! We ran 30x36 on the bottom row over concrete for our grow out pens and basically jammed 1 & 1/2 litters in each cage and ran them free feed until it was time for them to take a truck ride... by the end they were packed in there pretty tight but it worked.


----------

